# Socionics Equals All Human Interactions



## ChrisFergusonFl (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm an ENTJ.


I don't like it when people explain things.


I have tried to post things in the past that were able to be understood but didn't do a very good job.


Complete relationship chart between psychological ("personality") types


Sex = Supervision

Borrow = Benefit


Voice = Cmp

Presence = Sdl


Murder = Activity

Driving = Mirror


Affection = Duality

Wise = Identical


Electronic = Cnt

Business = Ego


Emotional = Lkl

Thoughtful = Illusionary


Vocabulary = Qid

Explaining = Conflict


----------

